# Hibernate vs. JDBC



## kossy (20. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Wenn es darum geht, aus einer Datenbank gewisse Daten auszulesen oder Daten in einer solchen zu speichern, würde man das dann eleganterweise in Java über JDBC regeln, oder das Hibernate Framework dafür heranziehen?

Ich bin noch recht neu im Bereich Java, daher rührt meine Frage.

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## Andgalf (20. Mrz 2012)

Kommt ein wenig drauf an was du mit den Daten vorhast, aber wenn du die Wahl hast würde ich einen OR-Mapper verwenden. 

Der Standard hierzu heißt JPA. Ob du da nun Hibernate oder etwas anderes verwendest ist erstmal egal


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2012)

'gewisse Daten auszulesen oder Daten in einer solchen zu speichern' beschreibt IMMER, was man mit einer DB macht,
die Details dürften entscheidend sein,

die Stärke von Hibernate liegt in der Objekt-Modellierung, Verknüpfung von Objekten, automatisches Nachladen usw.,
normaler Objektumgang, der zu Teilen versteckt abläuft, Querys und save() gibts aber auch noch

bei JDBC musst du jede Tabelle, jedes Attribut und vor allem jeden mühsamen Join selber in SQL formulieren, oder später Ids vergleichen,
das ist im Umgang mit einzelnen Objekten sehr aufwendig, anderseits bei Batch-Verarbeitung von 100.000en Einträgen einer reinen Datentabelle aber bestimmt effizienter (das meinst du vielleicht),
und das ganze ungenutze Hibernate-Mapping fällt weg


----------



## Momolin (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

wenn man bequemer mit JDBC arbeiten will, ohne sich mühsam in ein JPA Framework einzuarbeiten, dann kann ich die Apache Commons DbUtils sehr empfehlen

momolin


----------



## turtle (31. Mrz 2012)

Halt, ich muss _mein _myBATIS natürlich auch in den Ring werfen


----------

